# How often do you bump the ISO up in outdoor sports?



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 12, 2008)

I read somewhere of someone bumping ISO up to like 400 for sport shots. What if its a really bright day and you can get 1/640 lets say, and your at ISO 100, do you even need to bump is up to 200 to get a faster speed?

It might be more than 1/640 on a hot day im just saying a random number.

Lets pretend this is for soccer, and not nascar hehe...

It seems people bump the ISO up just because sometimes.

I dunno, any insight?
BTW, Yes I know about ISO, so dont need to teach me how to use it 
Im more or less asking about other peoples techniques on ISO in sporting events.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 12, 2008)

You only need to bump up the ISO if you can't get the shutter speed/aperture combination you want to use. If it's bright enough to use what you want at ISO100, then ISO100 it is.


----------



## RyanLilly (Jul 12, 2008)

Always as low as possible.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 12, 2008)

i ALWAYS try and avoid bumping the ISO. if you dont absolutely need to do it DONT. itll bring unnecessary noise into the shadows of your image.


----------



## John_Olexa (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll use what ever ISO is needed to get the desired shutter speed I'm looking for. I have used from 100 all the way to 3200! For covering a night, high school football game.... with POOR lighting LOL.


----------



## nymtber (Jul 12, 2008)

you can always get a faster lens if you dont have one... maybe a 300mm f/2.8?  not on my salary though!

I try to shoot at 100 all the time. I have a nice manfrotto(bogen) tripod which helps. My dad has shot some very usable pictures at 1600 with his A100, at a play my brother was in. however He stated 800 was far better...

keep it low and get nice pics! OR buy a nikon D3


----------



## Garbz (Jul 12, 2008)

Depends how often the sunsets and I'm not finished shooting yet.







Obviously having a D3 helps but I still rather have this shot here at ISO1600 with all its noise than not have a shot at all.


----------



## uplander (Jul 12, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Depends how often the sunsets and I'm not finished shooting yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are s right!


----------



## RyanLilly (Jul 12, 2008)

RyanLilly said:


> Always as low as possible.


But as high as needed.


----------



## rubbertree (Jul 12, 2008)

prodigy2k7 said:


> I read somewhere of someone bumping ISO up to like 400 for sport shots. What if its a really bright day and you can get 1/640 lets say, and your at ISO 100, do you even need to bump is up to 200 to get a faster speed?
> 
> It might be more than 1/640 on a hot day im just saying a random number.
> 
> ...



Outdoor soccer game?? No need to bump the iso at all.


----------



## keith204 (Jul 13, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> Outdoor soccer game?? No need to bump the iso at all.



You seem to have forgotten that it gets dark outdoors nowadays.  

I suppose after all these answers you have received, it's obvious.  As low as possible, and as high as needed.  (they said it, not me).  

Personally I shoot sporting events and auto races.  Content is more important than low-grain.  I rarely shoot less than 800 ISO - even in the daytime!  Put down your stones...I do this for DOF and focusing reasons, so I can shoot with a small aperture.  Night time at Springfield Raceway - hands down, 3200.  If you're shooting portraits or a wedding, certainly you need to be more cautious than me.


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jul 13, 2008)

Because I shoot motorsports, I usually have the ISO on 400. It gives me that bit extra shutter speed on an overcast day, and still produces virtually no noise.

However, if I want to take photos of radio-controlled cars, I use an ISO of 800 or sometimes even 1600 in overcast weather. They're fast little buggers, trust me.


----------



## plentygood (Jul 13, 2008)

Garbz said:


> I still rather have this shot here at ISO1600 with all its noise than not have a shot at all.


 
Exactly.  And to be honest, most non-photographers won't even notice the noise unless it's REALLY, REALLY bad.  Luckily for all of us, dSLRs are getting better and better about controlling noise.  I shoot at 800 and 1600 with no worries a lot now on my XTI and 30D.


----------



## rubbertree (Jul 13, 2008)

keith204 said:


> You seem to have forgotten that it gets dark outdoors nowadays.




The OP specifically asked about an outdoor soccer game on a "really bright day".


----------



## table1349 (Jul 13, 2008)

prodigy2k7 said:


> I read somewhere of someone bumping ISO up to like 400 for sport shots. What if its a really bright day and you can get 1/640 lets say, and your at ISO 100, do you even need to bump is up to 200 to get a faster speed?
> 
> It might be more than 1/640 on a hot day im just saying a random number.
> 
> ...



Sports photography is my main focus at the collage level.  It is simple.  Keep the ISO as low as possible and still keep your necessary minimum shutter speed.  Need more shutter speed, bump up the ISO.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 14, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> The OP specifically asked about an outdoor soccer game on a "really bright day".



Don't split hairs and read the rest of his otherwise quite informative post


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 14, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> You only need to bump up the ISO if you can't get the shutter speed/aperture combination you want to use. If it's bright enough to use what you want at ISO100, then ISO100 it is.





RyanLilly said:


> Always as low as possible.





RyanLilly said:


> But as high as needed.


Already stated for me, so I'm just quoting.


----------



## keith204 (Jul 14, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> The OP specifically asked about an outdoor soccer game on a "really bright day".


 


Garbz said:


> Don't split hairs and read the rest of his otherwise quite informative post


 
where's the smiley for foot-in-mouth?


----------



## Kajuah (Jul 14, 2008)

Once again; low as possible. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Garbz (Jul 15, 2008)

keith204 said:


> where's the smiley for



fixed


----------



## keith204 (Jul 15, 2008)

Garbz said:


> fixed


 

hahaha that's great!!!


----------

